# Given to fly



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

*The Siege of Karax*

This is going to be a short story that will be the main piece of fluff for my new marine army. I will begin the story by introducing each of the main characters with short scenes and events involving them. After I am done that, I will give a short resumé of the setting, and then the story will begin. Here is the first "story":

Hakoth looked to the sky. The clouds were beautiful, stark white against the light blue of the afternoon sky. He saw dozens of shapes in the clouds. The clouds had always intrigued him, the beauty's that you could never touch.

But he touched them.

Hakoth rose from his kneeling position to see the field around him in full clarity. Pipes hissed and squealed as he took off his helmet, wanting to see his surroundings with his own two eyes. He let his long white hair drape over his armour and around his neck, feeling it caress him. The field was a dark green, grass and herb being the only things there. He knew though that it would soon be red.

Hakoth moved to the tree standing near him. It was tall and wide, jutting out of the ground like some natural skyscraper. He detached his left gauntlet and dragged his bare hand over the rough bark of the tree. Hakoth closed his eyes and enjoyed the sensation. It would be the last time in quiet some while that he would feel that.

Hakoth put his gauntlet and helmet back on and looked around his surroundings one last time. His eagles were waiting. Hakoth was not a man of the ground. No he was different.

He was given to fly.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Carack rolled away from the axe. He heard it as it dug itself into the earth. Carack didn't waste a second to pull out his boltgun. He brought himself to his feet, aimed down the sight, and squeezed the trigger three times. The creature was blasted to pieces by the volley of shells. But he could not take a chance, he had to make sure it was dead.

Carack had seen to many of his brothers killed by the same creatures they had killed a moment earlier. Carack did not understand the infernal devices that drove these creatures to fight after death, but alas he did not need to. 

One shell did the trick.

Carack's vox bead crackled as his squad tried to contact him. He put his finger to his ear to receive the message.

"What is it? Where are you?" Carack demanded.

"We are at the gas station about half a kilometer from Spire. I'll relay you the signal." He heard Tarek say.

"Malek is dead." Carack said solemnly.

"What! How?" Tarek asked.

Tarek and Malek were brothers from birth. They had always been close, fighting in the same squad since they were just neophytes. Carack knew that this would not fall easily on Tarek.

"He was killed by one of the creatures, he hadn't seen it coming. I destroyed it though. I'm sorry." Carack said.

"It doesn't matter now, we will mourn him once we are finished. You should have our position on your tac map. Meet up with us ASAP, we're taking heavy fire." Tarek said, trying to hide his sadness.

"I will be there soon, hold tight until then." Carack said as he placed his helmet on his bald head.

"Tarek out."

Carack switched his boltgun from single shot to burst. It was going to be a long way to the gas station, and he was ready.


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

This is a nice idea, I assume the space marine chapter is also of your own creation? But I really like your writing style, I'll be looking forward to more of these in the future :grin:


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah I created it, haven't thought of a name though


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice stuff man. Keep it up!


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Flipped the cover up. Turned the safety off. Switched on the backlight. Aimed down the sight.

Sammael had been a scout sniper for as long as he could remember. He was told that once he had been inducted into the scout company, the first weapon he had used was a sniper rifle. Sure, he had used other weapons, but nothing compared to his rifle. It was so elegant, so deadly. It was his tool to use against the enemies of the chapter, of the Imperium. There was something satisfying in seeing a man's head explode from a mile and a half away.

But these were no men.

No these were abominations, creatures of death and misery. The very sight of them made Sammael cringe with disgust. They were unholy things, they were to hard to kill. That upset Sammael.

Nothing had ever been to hard for him to kill. It was almost always one round to the head, and they were dead. Not these things. Sammael had unloaded an entire clip into one of them, but they still kept walking.

"Not this time." Sammael whispered to himself as he got the creatures head into his sights.

Sammael had been given special ammunition to fight the foe after he had sent back reports that a direct headshot did not kill them fully. They had called the ammunition Inferno Rounds. Once they were inside the creature's skull they would explode, and leave a highly flammable powder on the creature. Once in contact with the air, the powder would ignite, and would keep burning until the creature's own blood could douse the flames.for hours on end. The ammunition was properly named.

Sammael squeezed the trigger.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

"What do you think we should do commander?" Johnathan asked.

It's always the same question. They always seem to think I have all the answers, as if I were some god. On one side of things, I could go the safe way and soften the enemy resistance with orbital bombardments, so that my troops could finish them up. But on the other side, I could destroy the entire city, getting rid of the threat once and for all, but killing my men in the process.

"I am thinking Johnathan, it is not an easy decision to make." I said.

"Take your time sir, we have time to spare." Johnathan said.

"Tell me Johnathan, how many Astartes are in the city now?" I asked.

"About 200 sir, that's not counting the reserve and scout forces." He answered.

"And how many of them are from the Eagle Lords chapter?" I asked.

"About 120, with a few scouts and marines in reserve." Johnathan answered.

And then everything went to hell.

+BOARDING ALERT, ENEMY AIRCRAFT ATTEMPTING TO BOARD, GOING INTO LOCKDOWN+

"Get down!" I heard myself scream as the doors exploded.

Gunshots were fired, and everything went dark as my head met the ceramite floor of the ship.


----------

